# Last few questions,



## jbh83 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

So al being well I will have the set up of a gaggia classic and a sage smart grinder to start playing with soon. I will be making espresso's and flat whites mostly for me and the Mrs. I was wondering if anyone had some advice in regard to a milk jug and thermometer to get me going and a usable tamper..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Thermometer don't bother use your fingers underneath the jug when it gets hot remove, Jug wise I have a Motta Tulip jug its pretty good, if you cant go that far Rhinowares jug 350mm be fine Motta Tamper maybe.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TempTags are a useful aid to getting a consistent temp in the jug


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I use temp tags here too & usually have to keep steaming for a few sec after I have to take my fingers off the jug.

Sage do a jug with a temp scale built in which might be handy if you steam both dairy & non dairy.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

After much experimentation I am now able to make a satisfyingly hot coffee for Wifey by listening to the sound the milk/steamer makes - it starts to drop in tone as it gets hotter like a kettle does and after a while you sort of know when to stop. Like the Sage thermometer jug though, Wifey fancies getting one too


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm usually pretty happy with the fingers on the bottom. I have a temp tag to double check or calibrate my finger to. But it's hard to watch the milk and the tag at the same time. Thermometers get in the way, so I think it's a good idea to have a jug with a temperature sticker on (for reference) but learn to feel the bottom. It's surprisingly accurate how your fingers can take up to 65 degrees but no more!


----------

